# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  SCORPIONS - Дворец спорта - 17 февраля 2016

## SFU

*Возвращение легендарной немецкой рок-группы Scorpions в Одессу в рамках мирового турне, посвящённого 50-летию группы!*



*17 февраля 2016 года*
Дворец Спорта 
пр. Шевченко, 31 

*План зала:*


*Стоимость билетов:*
*Фан-зона №1* - 1000 гривен *(ОЖИДАЕТСЯ ПОВЫШЕНИЕ!)*
*Фан-зона №2* - 500 гривен *(ОЖИДАЕТСЯ ПОВЫШЕНИЕ!)*

*Сектор 3* - 3500 гривен
*Сектор 4* - 3000 гривен
*Сектор 5* - 2000 гривен
*Сектор 6* - 1300 гривен
*Сектор 7* - 1800 гривен
*Сектор 8* - 1300 гривен
*Сектор 9* - 2000 гривен
*Сектор 10* - 3000 гривен
*Сектор 11* - 3500 гривен

*Ссылки:*
Подтверждение концерта на официальном сайте группы Scorpions
Группа Украинского фан-клуба Scorpions ВКонтакте
Встреча ВКонтакте

----------


## SFU

Билеты в продаже!

----------


## Зимняя

а сектора будут?

----------


## SFU

Позже появятся и сектора

----------


## SFU

Сектора уже в продаже!

Что касается фан-зон, то организаторы говорят, что в скором времени цены на них поднимутся. Так что тем, кто заинтересован, советую поспешить с покупкой билетов!

----------


## Киска Кэт

Озвучьте цены на сектора, пожалуйста!

----------


## SFU

К сожалению, цена на ФАН-ЗОНУ №1 уже поднялась и составляет 1000 гривен. Говорят, что будет ещё повышение и не только фан-зон, а и секторов.

----------


## Feya85

Тоже интересуют цены на сектора,кто в курсе?

----------


## SFU

Цены на сектора в первом посте. А вообще можно отслеживать на сайте gastroli.ua (извините, я не в курсе можно ли размещать ссылки на билетные сайты)

----------


## Вишенка10041983

УРА, Scorpions в Одессе! Это лучшее музыкальное событие которое произойдет этой зимой!

----------


## Nikka

Даже не верится, что они приезжают. Живая легенда!

----------


## Marino

О,класс!!! Видела на ФБ новость об этом!
Билеты заказывать там на сайте или через вашу тему? Есть доставка?
Скидки для компании друзей? 

ПыСы: кстати,заходила в кассир24,там билетов не было...

----------


## orlova_maya

Я уже видела баннер на Дворце Спорта...Это, действительно, событие! Так, где уже можно купить билеты?!

----------


## Мояришка

ААААААА ууууу!!!!!
Крутотееень!!! Обязательно пойду! Надеюсь и друзей затащу!

----------


## Киска Кэт

а в фан-зонах места сидячие или нет?

И выступать будут в сопровождении оркестра или нет?

----------


## SFU

> а в фан-зонах места сидячие или нет?


 В фан-зонах - стоячие. Сидячие только в секторах!




> И выступать будут в сопровождении оркестра или нет?


 Без оркестра

----------


## nayz

Блин, Скорпионс!.. Сколько же им лет? Не думал, что смогу вживую услышать. Должно быть интересно.

----------


## nayz

О, я смотрю, они были пару лет назад в Одессе! Кто-то ходил?

----------


## SFU

> Сколько же им лет?


 Группе, как видите, в этом году 50 лет со дня основания. А самым старшим музыкантам - Клаусу Майне и основателю группы Рудольфу Шенкеру в этом году исполнилось по 67 лет.




> О, я смотрю, они были пару лет назад в Одессе! Кто-то ходил?


 Они уже 4 раза были в Одессе (2002, 2004, 2010 и 2013). Я был все 4 раза

----------


## анка1955

А он-лайн билеты можно где-то заказать?

----------


## Eugen_p81

Живые билеты можно купить в кассе ЕКЦ бейт Гранд, тел 700-80-10 (Тираспольская пл.)

----------


## SFU

ФАН-ЗОНА №2 подорожала и теперь стоит 700 гривен. кому билеты - обращайтесь в лс

----------


## MalvinaGerman

Была в 12 году в Киеве, в 13 в Одессе. Оба раза в фан-зоне
3 раз не пойду, тем более за такие деньги

----------


## Одиночка

Заорал в голос с цен, и того в какую задницу скатилась гривна. Помнится, посетил их концертик в 2004-ом, (божеская цена 100 грн) затем в 2013 году... (550 грн за 1 фан-зону). Ну, понятно, что рост цен, курс неадекватный, но вы серьезно? На кого это рассчитано, 1000 грн, за эти деньги стриптиз от группы в честь 50-летия или как?
Самое обидное, что в баксах это не так-то и много. Придется видимо пропустить.

----------


## SFU

> Самое обидное, что в баксах это не так-то и много.


 Группе выплачивается гонорар в валюте (евро), отсюда и цены такие. Кстати, в предпродаже билеты в фан-зоны стоили 800 и 500 соответственно

----------


## SFU

С сегодняшнего дня билеты в ФАН-ЗОНУ №1 подорожали и стоят 1100 гривен.
Кому интересно, в наличии остался ещё 1 билет по предыдущей цене: 1000 гривен. кому надо, пишите в лс.

----------


## KirilleR

> С сегодняшнего дня билеты в ФАН-ЗОНУ №1 подорожали и стоят 1100 гривен.
> Кому интересно, в наличии осталось ещё 3 билета по предыдущей цене: 1000 гривен. кому надо, пишите в лс.


 как жаль... Шансы попасть на концерт всё меньше и меньше

----------


## LuFon

> Была в 12 году в Киеве, в 13 в Одессе. Оба раза в фан-зоне
> 3 раз не пойду, тем более за такие деньги


 аналогично(правда не в Киеве, у нас была 2 раза), но даже Скорпионс но в нашем Дворце спорта не стоят 1000 за фанзону (((
организаторы офигевшие
играют на том, что последние несколько лет к нам в Одессу вообще никто приличный не приезжает из всемирно известных иностранных групп.....
на кого рассчитаны цены
Сектор 6 - 1300 гривен
Сектор 7 - 1800 гривен
Сектор 8 - 1300 гривен
для меня вообще загадка 
это люди или в жизни на концерты не ходили в наш ДС не понимают где они будут сидеть, или мега-поклонники должны быть Скорпов

----------


## KirilleR

> ...но даже Скорпионс но в нашем Дворце спорта не стоят 1000 за фанзону (((
> организаторы офигевшие - играют на том, что последние несколько лет к нам в Одессу вообще никто приличный не приезжает из всемирно известных иностранных групп.....


 полностью с Вами согласен

----------


## SFU

Как уже писалось выше, группа получает свой гонорар в евро. Более того, получает его в не зависимости от того заработал организатор на этом мероприятии или "влетел". Поэтому цены на билеты, учитывая курс валюты на сегодняшний день, другими быть просто не могут. Я считаю, что любой организатор в нашей стране на сегодняшний день идёт на огромный риск, проводя подобные мероприятия.
Что касается конкретно этих цен, то естественно в гривнах они стали дороже, по сравнению в последним визитом группы в 2013-м году. Но если перевести цены в доллары/евро тогда и сегодня, то в 2013-м билеты стоили дороже

----------


## SFU

> для меня вообще загадка 
> это люди или в жизни на концерты не ходили в наш ДС не понимают где они будут сидеть, или мега-поклонники должны быть Скорпов


 Как посетитель всех 4-х предыдущих концертов Scorpions в Одессе, могу сказать, что на всех выступлениях был аншлаг. Так что смайлик "фейспалм" тут кагбэ не уместен.

----------


## LuFon

> Как посетитель всех 4-х предыдущих концертов Scorpions в Одессе, могу сказать, что на всех выступлениях был аншлаг. Так что смайлик "фейспалм" тут кагбэ не уместен.


 та я вас прошу, что я не была на их концертах в Одессе?
аншлаг по сравнению с чем? 
могу сравнить с А-ha и Би-2  - жалкое подобие, а не аншлаг
если сравнить с Deep Purple - то да, типа аншлаг. Но тоже в фан зонах "ходилки-курилки", а не прыгалки оралки пихалки)))). когда по фан зоне можно "прогуливаться", ИМХО это не аншлаг, но у каждого свое представление о аншлагах на концертах

----------


## SFU

> та я вас прошу, что я не была на их концертах в Одессе?
> аншлаг по сравнению с чем? 
> могу сравнить с А-ha, Depeche Mode и Би-2  - жалкое подобие, а не аншлаг
> если сравнить с Deep Purple - то да, типа аншлаг. Но тоже в фан зонах "ходилки-курилки", а не прыгалки оралки пихалки))))


 Аншлаг это аншлаг. И к чему сравнение с Депеш Мод, например? Они выступали не в Одессе, а в Киеве, где сами по себе площадки были больше, чем наш Дворец спорта

----------


## LuFon

> Аншлаг это аншлаг. И к чему сравнение с Депеш Мод, например? Они выступали не в Одессе, а в Киеве, где сами по себе площадки были больше, чем наш Дворец спорта


 та Депеш убрала, да) перепутала что в Киев ездили
Скорпионс легенда, на них реально стоит пойти тем кто не был ни разу, просто для коллекции и потому что фиг его знает а приедут ли они опять.
но если уже бывал и есть с чем сравнить.....это грустные цены которые не соответствуют тому что можно получить от нашего ДС

почему фейспалм ? потому что я расскажу как это выглядит в нашем сарае *на таких концертах* - пред 6-8 сектором на 25% пустая фан зона (в лучшем случае) по которой шатаются, курят и общаются "встречи выпускников 70-х годов" и обнимашки "оооо Вася! и ты тут!", где-то там впереди скачет группа,  а те кто купил билеты в эти зоны скучно сидят и думают "ну я и ...чудик... что переплатил 200-800 грн, надо было брать фан зону" когда они в итоге спускаются растрястись в фан зону и остаются там, только заплатив в 1,5 раза дороже....

----------


## SFU

> пред 6-8 сектором на 25% пустая фан зона (в лучшем случае) по которой шатаются, курят и общаются "встречи выпускников 70-х годов" и обнимашки "оооо Вася! и ты тут!", где-то там впереди скачет группа,  а те кто купил билеты в эти зоны скучно сидят и думают "ну я и ...чудик... что переплатил 200-800 грн, надо было брать фан зону" когда они в итоге спускаются растрястись в фан зону и остаются там, только заплатив в 1,5 раза дороже....


 Как нормальный человек я сразу понимаю, что в секторе я буду сидеть, а в фан-зоне стоять. Здесь всё логично. А если человек "чудик", как Вы выразились, то судя по всему до него это дойдёт только на концерте))) И тут вовсе дело не в том, есть какой-то процент свободного пространства в фан-зоне, или нет.

----------


## SFU

Остался 1 билет в Фан-зону №1 по старой стоимости: 1000 грн. Кому интересно, обращайтесь в лс!

----------


## SFU

Эксклюзивное видео приветствие Одесским поклонникам!

----------


## PiratGT

А есть 2 билета в фан зону 1???

----------


## SFU

С сегодняшнего дня:
Фан-зона №1 - 1100 1500 гривен
Фан-зона №2 - 700 1200 гривен

----------


## vityushon4ik

Продам билеты у фан на одесский концерт Скорпионс, подробности в лс -доступные цены

----------


## jeni3012

Продам билет на 17.02.16 Одесса, 1 Фан зона, 1500, торг уместен. Забирать в центре.

----------


## loly

Продам билеты на 17.02.16 Одесса, 1 Фан зона. Дешевле номинала. Подробности в лс.

----------


## jeni3012

Продам билет в 1 фан зону на Скорпионс! Одесса, 17.02. Номинал - 1500, отдаю за 1200. Забирать с центра. ЛС

----------


## SFU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uai3zKUL-gA

----------

